# Your countrys Parliament



## hcrosskey (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought it might be interesting to start a thread showing the main government buildings/parliament buildings of everyone's home nations as these are usually pretty impressive buildings..

Here are the main ones from the UK and Northern Ireland

*Palace of Westminster*










*Scotish Parliament*










*Welsh assembly*










*Stormont Parliament Buildings Northern Ireland*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Christiansborg Castle in Copenhagen - Home of the Danish Paliament...



















106m btw


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Not a national parliament, but nevertheless the Parliament. California State Capitol










At the time I took this picture (2004), for some reason they put a POW flag in addition to the US and California flags that are always there.


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

*CONGRESSO NACIONAL, Brasília, Brasil*

Designed by Oscar Niemayer


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

National Assembly in Dhaka, Bangladesh:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Montecitorio, Rome (Italy)*










*After restyling*  









*Back:*









*Inside:*


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Russian parliament building


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

tanzirian said:


> National Assembly in Dhaka, Bangladesh:


wow surreal. I love it


----------



## jcraw80 (Mar 13, 2005)

- edit


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Great Hall of People, Beijing, the meeting place of National People Congress (NPC)


----------



## Ogaden (Feb 16, 2007)

Sveriges Riksdag {Sweden's Parliament)

Am from Sweden by the way but am living in Birmingham at the moment


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Russian parliament building under attack october '93 










Damn , the 90s were a big mess in Russia .


----------



## hcrosskey (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow this is great.. keep posting everyone.. there are so many more nations to add! My favorites so far are Sveriges Rikstag and the Montecitorio.. stunning buildings..


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

South African parliament, Cape Town



















President's office, Union Buildings in Pretoria


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Canada


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

*GERMAN REICHSTAG*










then










then


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

The Netherlands: Het Binnenhof


----------



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

Some interior pictures

House of Lords


















House of Commons



























Some ceremonial pictures of the state opening of parliament


----------

